# Amp terminal too small for 4 gauge - is there an adapter for this?



## BlueSQ (Mar 22, 2007)

I got a new Zapco amp. The wire terminals are too small to accept a 4 gauge wire with a large spade connector. It LOOKS like the amp takes 8 or 10 gauge power wire, but obviously thats not what I'm running.

Is there a some sort of connector that accepts a 4 gauge wire but ends small enough to fit that little zapco power terminal?

Thanks guys


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

if it doesnt accept 4ga, that means it is complete overkill and you dont need it. They do sell step down connectors. I would just run smaller wire. What does the manual say for acceptable wire size?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Bend the wires out and cut them off until they fit into what you want them to 

Ever been on road where it has been reduced in the number of lanes you can use ?[ traffic {or amperes }back up ].

3 lane freeway down to 1 lane , it takes longer to get the traffic through 

After you trim the wires down to required amount, insert into connector and shrink wrap { for protection and concealment }

vice-versa [ if the wire is to small for connector ], just bend it over upon it self till you have enough to crimp


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> Bend the wires out and cut them off until they fit into what you want them to
> 
> *Ever been on road where it has been reduced in the number of lanes you can use ?[ traffic {or amperes }back up ].
> 
> ...


Not in this case. Distance is too short to have a significant increase in resistance. If what you say is the case then the cross sectional surface area of the bridge material between the spade and the crimp would have to be equal to that of the crimp parts contact surface area. It's not, much less is needed to bridged the two since the distance is so small.


----------



## jimboman (Jun 24, 2008)

Stinger makes what you are looking for. Go to the website and look under crimp terminals. It is the SPT8124. They are a 4ga. to a #10 barrier that should fit in the amps terminal.


----------



## bjayjr5679 (Nov 8, 2007)

Knukonceptz 4 gauge spade connector fit 8 gauge terminals. It even says it in the add: 
http://www.knukonceptz.com/productDetail.cfm?prodID=ST48BK


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Not in this case. Distance is too short to have a significant increase in resistance. If what you say is the case then the cross sectional surface area of the bridge material between the spade and the crimp would have to be equal to that of the crimp parts contact surface area. It's not, much less is needed to bridged the two since the distance is so small.


Good point !  on the distance being shorter as far as affecting flow.

Try this: fill a 1 gallon jug with water from a hose, now try making the hose shorter and fill it again. [ did it fill faster {ie. less resistance}

try connecting a washing machine hose and noting if the flow rate is less and the force is higher,[ one hose will need to be a different size to witness what happens 

Have you ever chug a lugged a beverage ?

Have you ever shotgunned a beverage ?


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

If you must use adapters (why you don't just run 8Ga instead, I don't know), make sure you buy the silicon insulating sleeves to insulate the adapters and stop your main + and - cables from shorting
I would think that there would not be enough space to accommodate the adapters, if the amp is only designed for 8Ga cable.

Best of luck...

Mark


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Next time you are drinking a beverage thru a straw, squeeze the straw [ what happens ? ], do you now have to suck harder 

What this all boils down to , is how fuch force it takes to do the job under ideal and less than ideal situations.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> Next time you are drinking a beverage thru a straw, squeeze the straw [ what happens ? ], do you now have to suck harder
> 
> What this all boils down to , is how fuch force it takes to do the job under ideal and less than ideal situations.


WTF are you talking about LOL 

I like all of your "picture this" posts hahaha Good stuff


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> Good point !  on the distance being shorter as far as affecting flow.
> 
> Try this: fill a 1 gallon jug with water from a hose, now try making the hose shorter and fill it again. [ did it fill faster {ie. less resistance}
> 
> ...



I dont think volume and electrical resistance have much in common, but at least it was comical


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I would just pull enough strands out of an 6 gauge connector until it fits then heatshrink OR use the Knuconceptz connectors....those are nice.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

BlueSQ said:


> I got a new Zapco amp. The wire terminals are too small to accept a 4 gauge wire with a large spade connector. It LOOKS like the amp takes 8 or 10 gauge power wire, but obviously thats not what I'm running.
> 
> Is there a some sort of connector that accepts a 4 gauge wire but ends small enough to fit that little zapco power terminal?
> 
> Thanks guys


Got a cordless drill ?


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

try parts express. monster cable makes a connector that excepts 4 gauge and then gives you a solid gold (BRASS) bar that can be locked down on. or try a section of 2 8 gauge from a distro block


----------



## BlueSQ (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks guys, I think these items you led me to are just what I need. 

Regarding why I dont swap the wire....are you f-ing joking me? Clip every zip tie and wire brace, undo the loom, remove 3 panels and a rear seat, buy a new dist. block with fuse to fuse down from 4 to 8, RERUN it....

.....oooor just get a new connector 

Also who keeps relating this to water? This isnt a freeway or water, that zapco isnt the I-405 at 5:00 PM, and its musical current draw will never match any of these metaphors.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

BlueSQ said:


> Regarding why I dont swap the wire....are you f-ing joking me? Clip every zip tie and wire brace, undo the loom, remove 3 panels and a rear seat, buy a new dist. block with fuse to fuse down from 4 to 8, RERUN it....
> 
> .....oooor just get a new connector


piece of advice for the future..... always test everything out before making things permenant.


----------



## BlueSQ (Mar 22, 2007)

bobditts said:


> piece of advice for the future..... always test everything out before making things permenant.


The length is fine, but thats good advice. My method to was lengths of rope to test wire length. It's just a straight amp swap though, the whole idea was not to rerun wire. 4 gauge may be overkill for that one amp, but for the whole system it's ideal.


----------



## Zakerid (Apr 30, 2007)

why not use a d-block or better yet a fuse block (since only have 1 amp) 4 ga in 8 ga out...


----------



## werxnit (Jul 6, 2008)

just cut the wire down .


----------



## BlueSQ (Mar 22, 2007)

These are all good solutions but I wanted the cost to be as small as possible. For 8 gauge I'd have to order from knukonceptz matching wire, then a fused dist. block, then find somewhere to put it, and still I'd need the spade connector.

This way I just snap on the spade connector and everything else is already in place.

thx for the suggestions tho


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

what exact amp is this?


----------



## ogahyellow (Apr 16, 2007)

BlueSQ said:


> Also who keeps relating this to water? This isnt a freeway or water, that zapco isnt the I-405 at 5:00 PM, and its musical current draw will never match any of these metaphors.


Water is the standard electrical analogy. Most electrical circuits can be explained using water as an example. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydraulic_analogy


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

BlueSQ said:


> Also who keeps relating this to water? This isnt a freeway or water, that zapco isnt the I-405 at 5:00 PM, and its musical current draw will never match any of these metaphors.


Step away from the electricity 

BCAE [ your ability to read and comprehend will be severly challenged, luckily there are pictures  ]

Typical 

I'm going to duild something { kewl, now what the **** is a Head unit  }

When i disconnect my battery i don't have any power in my car, what should i do ?


----------



## BlueSQ (Mar 22, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> what exact amp is this?


Its a zapco ref 350.2. Older edition, the black one w/ the fins for heatsinks made in usa


----------



## BlueSQ (Mar 22, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> Step away from the electricity
> 
> BCAE [ your ability to read and comprehend will be severly challenged, luckily there are pictures  ]
> 
> ...


----------



## marbat (Mar 16, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> what exact amp is this?


I have a similar question, maybe you can help me since you sell DLS.

I have an A7, and I don't really want to jam the wires into it and screw it down. What kind of connectors would I need to use?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

marbat said:


> I have a similar question, maybe you can help me since you sell DLS.
> 
> I have an A7, and I don't really want to jam the wires into it and screw it down. What kind of connectors would I need to use?


same as any amp with a set screw terminal, i would either soder the ends of hte wire solid, or use a large bullet terminal


----------



## marbat (Mar 16, 2008)

I've never seen bullet terminals in Home Depot or Lowe's. Where can I pick those up?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

www.partsexpress.com has all the connectors you need.


----------



## marbat (Mar 16, 2008)

bobditts said:


> www.partsexpress.com has all the connectors you need.


No, it doesn't.

I checked there, I need stuff for 12 and 4 gauge.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

oh you wan bullets for larger wire? I dont think that exists. Mashing the wire is pretty much your only option. Unless you want to tin the ends of the wire.


----------



## marbat (Mar 16, 2008)

Haha, I thought that was what this thread was about (larger wires). I guess I'll just mash, then.


----------



## Greg_Canada (May 15, 2007)

uhh... just trim the strands until it fits? thats all i do (if i have to).
oh, and i run 4 gauge on all power, and 12-14 gauge on the speakers, why not, less resistance the better....


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

they got 4 gauge spade terminals...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stinger-4-Gauge-HPM-Crimp-Spade-Terminals-4-Pk-S4GBSPT_W0QQitemZ310065077184QQihZ021QQcategoryZ50549QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BlueSQ (Mar 22, 2007)

Greg_Canada said:


> uhh... just trim the strands until it fits? thats all i do (if i have to).


Oh, ya. Thats the safest option, ill just do that


----------

